# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  Секс на первом свидании

## Asteriks

*Мир меняется. То, что касалось недопустимым лет 15-20 назад, сейчас в порядке вещей. Причём, домогаются секса не только парни, но и девушки. Если можно считать девушкой подростка в 13-14 лет.
Вы готовы к сексу на первом свидании?*

----------


## Serj_2k

гг, 13 просмотров темы  и тишина ....

Asteriks, свидания бывают разные и у всех у них могут быть разные цели, в том числе и секс

----------


## Asteriks

Обычное свидание. Познакомились, понравились друг другу, парень пригласил девушку на свидание. Какие ещё свидания ты имеешь в виду?

----------


## Serj_2k

я обобщил, если што ...

аааа,  если обычное нормальное свидание, то по обстоятельствам. хотя, я бы к "этому" отношения сразу не подводил, если девушка для меня имела бы бОльший интерес, чем просто ... люблю, знаете ли, поговорить ....

----------


## Asteriks

Ну, вот знакомый мой один влюбился в девушку. По уши. И первое свидание. Как он его ждал! Но решил, что не стоит про секс, потому что это первое свидание... Получается, раз хочешь более-менее серьёзных отношений, то лучше про секс на время забыть, так что ли?

----------


## Serj_2k

так будет правильнее ... или мудрее, даж не знаю.

да и при чём секс на первом, когда впереди столько времени, которое можно провести вместе!?

----------


## StrekoZZa

Если отвечать на вопрос, готова или нет к сексу на первом свидании, - нет, не готова. 
Сейчас сложно говорить о каких-то моральных устоях..Возможно, их уже просто нет. Тебя просто не будут слушать.. ведь у каждого свои принципы и мнения в голове.  Но мне совсем не хочется сейчас говорить об этом))
В жизни ситуации бывают разные.. Некоторые говорят, что лучше сделать и жалеть об этом, чем не сделать и вспоминать об этом всю жизнь. НО ведь некоторые могут это воспринять буквально. 
Каждый руководствуется в каждой конкретной ситуации своим мозгом, рассудком.. какими-то обстоятельствами. Некоторые конечно же думают , ой-ой-ой, а что же дальше.. а кто-то руководствуется положением - сегодня одно, завтра второе.
Это очень щекотливая тема. Все , читая ее, будут как-то мылится, типа.. нет-нет, мы же не такие. 
Но ведь у каждого в голове промелькнет возможно уже никогда не повторимая ситуация, когда каждому хотелось просто занырнуть..  
Короче говоря, каждый получает именно то, что он хочет ))) А это уже совсем другая история..
Как-то так..

----------


## fIzdrin

обычно после этого,секса в смысле,становиться не интересно.

_fIzdrin добавил 27.07.2009 в 23:51_
красивый закат,красивый рассвет,
цветов полевых красивый букет,
на травку ложится девичий стан,
раздвинуты ноги-окончен роман.

----------


## Stych

Секс на первом свидании)) А чего ты хочешь от человека с которым первый раз встречаешься? И как ты представляешь это первое свидание?) Ты с цветами у подъезда?)или обычная пьянка на хате?) Секса ты будешь хотеть только от определенного человека и в определенной ситуации. А не просто на первом свидании)) 
И вообще а что вложено в смысл слова "свидание". Для меня например это какая-то встреча двух людей (на улице, кино, театр и т.д.) с целью узнать друг друга поближе. И с алкоголем эта встреча навряд ли будет связана)) А если кто-то хочет переспать, ну-ну) удачи, какой нормальный человек в здравом уме и светлой памяти т.е. трезвый, в первый раз ляжет в койку с каким-то общим другом или малознакомым товарищем?) Я думаю, нормальный, никакой.)
И еще) скажите парни и девушки, положа руку на сердце, ВЫ, переспав, будете дальше встречаться с этим человеком? Если да то, Вы, будете рассматривать его (ее) кандидатуру в качестве возможного постоянного спутника жизни? Подумайте.)
Вот и все.

----------


## Serj_2k

моё последнее свидание с девушкой носило чисто познавательный характер - т.е. увидицца в реале и побеседовать без компа. естественно, тема секса обсуждалась. как чисто какие-то моменты своего отношения к чему либо, так и конкретно между нами, а именно, штоп ни-ни! хотя до этого, совращала меня как могла ... правда объяснялось это темой шутки либо проверки меня. перед встречей клятвенно обещал ей не трогать и пальцем ))))

... и ещё .... интересный взгляд у человека на многие вещи, ОЧЕНЬ своеобразный, в том числе и на секс. жаль што форумы она не любит, да и сам Интернет тоже, а то было бы интересно почитать... ))

----------


## Akasey

секс на первом свидании, это обычный перепих, и вообще это не свидание, а если человек тебе нравится, ты об этом думать не будеш, а поговорить о чём я думаю найдётся...

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

нет,не готова. Если дело завершилось сексом на первом свидании,то как мне кажется это явный признак того,что длительных отношений не будет или это будет нечто несерьёзное имхо

----------


## VirDignus

может покажусь странным, но на первом свидании секс не приемлю, вообще не приемлю случайные перепихи, секс даже если он не по любви, а так, секс ради секса- это все таки искусство . И если утрировано, то в любом искусстве шедевр получается только тогда, когда ты знаешь материал и прочувствовал его до того как начал с ним работать.
Вот это мое мнение...

----------


## BiZ111

Да-да, я тоже так считаю, как выше. Если картина выглядит как по-настоящему искренняя встреча, свидание..Когда загорается и возникает такой огонёк, который отличает людей от тупых кобелей, нельзя его вот так мечом рубить, выливать ведро помоев. Тьфу

----------


## AKON

Я например на первом свидании даже поцеловать девушку не могу, что тут про секс говорить...:ah:

----------


## Irina

*Пожалуй, всех беспокоит вопрос: когда стоит начинать интимные отношения с новым партнером - уместно ли это на первом свидании или нужно подождать пару месяцев? Passion.ru узнал мужское мнение об этом риторическом вопросе.*





> Есть два противоположных мнения. Первое гласит, что чем быстрее женщина переспит с мужчиной, тем меньше продлятся их отношения. А второе противоречит: если это - настоящие чувства, то зачем медлить с сексом?
> 
> Вопрос, стоит ли спать на первом свидании, и вообще когда нужно начинать заниматься сексом с новым партнером, становится особенно актуальным, когда вы понимаете, что испытываете друг к другу сильное притяжение.
> 
> Тонкую грань между просто отношениями и интимными отношениями перешагнуть очень легко, но вот что будет после этого - не всегда понятно.
> 
> Когда люди начинают встречаться друг с другом, они всегда знают, на что рассчитывают. Когда один из партнеров начинает говорить "я не знаю, посмотрим, что из этого выйдет", он наверняка лукавит либо боится спугнуть то хрупкое чувство, которое так легко разрушить даже мимолетным словом, а не то что сексом.
> 
> Согласно социологическим исследованиям, треть женщин хотя бы раз занимались сексом на первом свидании, но половина из них сожалеет об этом.
> ...

----------


## HARON

Не надо тут мудрить! Бывает и так и этак! Если проскочит между вами ИСКРА--никакими доводами разума не потушишь!

----------


## Serj_2k

на первом можно по-хозяйски облапать друг-друга .... ну, кунилингус там ... петтинг ...

----------


## ПаранойА

Нашла тему "Секс на первом свидании".
И созрел вопрос, а что если свидания ради секса.
Ну например, пара:парень и девушка, встречаются только ради этого. У одного своя жизнь, у другого - своя.
Хорошо это или плохо? Почему?

----------


## SDS

это нормально, после 40-ка

----------


## Sanych

Если сами всё понимают, то да. Лишь бы детей не наделали. И трахайтесь себе на радость пока молоды, не на пенсии же отрываться по этому делу

----------


## Irina

Если обоих всё устраивает, то почему нет. Сколько людей так живёт, а уж сексуальных связей на стороне у людей, состоящих в браках, вообще не сосчитать.

----------


## Sanych

Irina, о ком то вы

----------


## Irina

*Sanych*,  не о себе, но ни для кого не секрет, что любовниц и любовников заводят и встречаются с ними именно ради секса)))

----------


## Sanych

А ещё из за денег. И тогда уже приятное с полезным можно сочетать.

----------


## Irina

Может и так быть)) Иногда от скуки и однообразия бегут, иногда, если оба одиноки, просто для здоровья встречаются, так сказать. Да мало ли причин?  Потому и однозначно ответить хорошо это или плохо просто невозможно.

----------


## Sanych

> просто для здоровья встречаются


Интересное объяснение

----------


## Irina

> Интересное объяснение


И так бывает. Допустим, это взрослые, свободные люди, которые уже не собираются создавать семью, но потребности в сексе ещё есть. Что им делать? К интим-услугам обращаться? Вот и находят себе партнёров для поддержания сексуальной формы и удовлетворения, которые составляют немалую часть нашего здоровья, как физического, так и душевного.

----------


## ПаранойА

Ну это не для здоровья, а скорей для "поддержания сексуальной формы и удовлетворения".

----------


## Irina

> Ну это не для здоровья, а скорей для "поддержания сексуальной формы и удовлетворения"


Не знаю, но мне кажется люди, не получающие сексуальной разрядки, становятся нервными и раздражительными, а это как раз признаки нездоровья. Так что тут можно поспорить - секс и здоровье связаны или нет)))

----------


## ПаранойА

*Irina*, в принципе да. Но в основном нервные становятся мужчины)

----------


## SDS

*ПаранойА*, 
и откуда такие выводы?
если бабу ночью не доимеешь, она по утру - злая как чёрт.

----------


## ПаранойА

*SDS*, эмм.. грубовато сказано...
Ну не всех такие)
а у мужчин если  у них долго нет..эмм.. как бы это сказать...такой "разрядки", очень нервные.. не правда ли?

----------


## SDS

*ПаранойА*, 
возможно, но я ничего не понял

----------


## ПаранойА

*SDS*, Что конкретно Вы не поняли, при этом согласившись?

----------


## SDS

на бабу согласился, а дальше - полная непонятка

----------


## ПаранойА

Если у мужчины давно не было секса, он же становиться очень нервным. И большенство именно такие)

----------


## Irina

*Как заниматься сексом ради секса?*

1. Не вините себя. Если вас мучают хоть малейшие признаки вины, то секс ради секса не для вас. Если вы просыпаетесь в депрессии и вам тошно на себя смотреть, немедленно разорвите такие отношения. Смысл секса ради секса в том, что партнеры просто используют друг друга, пока не надоест. Он не будет дарить вам цветы, а она не позвонит, чтобы пожелать спокойной ночи. Если вы не готовы к этому, то такие эксперименты не для вас.

2. Подготовьтесь психологически. Случайный секс дает ощущение уверенности в собственной сексуальности, привлекательности, желанности, но никогда вы не будете любимы. Если вы занимаетесь сексом в надежде разбудить в партнере какие-то чувства - бросьте обманывать себя. Сексом занимаются исключительно ради удовольствия. Никогда не занимайтесь сексом, только для того чтобы утвердиться в своей привлекательности.

3. Отбросьте все внутренние запреты. Многие женщины чувствуют себя раскованнее с теми мужчинами, к которым они равнодушны. Разве не все равно, какого мнения о вас ваш случайный партнер, если уж вы собрались заниматься сексом.

4. Не распространяйтесь о ваших похождениях. Все люди разные и для многих такое поведение остается неприемлемым. Не исключена обычная зависть. В любом случае есть шанс заиметь недоброжелателей.

5. Не скрывайте своих чувств друг от друга. Скажите прямо, что вы хотите заниматься лишь сексом, не обременяя себя отношениями. Если чувствуете растущую привязанность, признайтесь в этом партнеру, возможно, он чувствует то же самое. Если нет – перестаньте с ним встречаться. Даже очень хороший секс не стоит разбитого сердца.

6. Будьте внимательны и нежны друг к другу. Комплименты вас ни к чему не обязывают, тем более если то, что вы говорите, является правдой. Общение с нежным и понимающим человеком может сделать ваши отношения очень особенными.

7. Тщательно подходите к выбору партнеров. Если вы обожаете заниматься сексом, но подходящего партнера найти не можете, то лучше идите домой и мастурбируйте. Всегда выбирайте партнеров по своему вкусу, чтобы вам было с ними спокойно и комфортно. Не выбирайте партнеров из корыстных соображений. Не выбирайте из числа чужих жен, мужей, подружек и друзей, не спите с друзьями друзей и подругами подруг. Но все это не имеет значения, если вам нравятся мыльные сериалы, и вы любите экстрим.

8. Никогда не рискуйте. Предохранение и ещё раз предохранение! Ах, сколько написано об этом, но не доходит, видимо. Особенно актуален этот пункт для девушек, так как не все мужчины при слове «беременность» способны оставаться мужчинами. К сожалению, очень часто ещё можно встретить в родильных домах матерей-одиночек и прочих жертв праздного зачатия. Однако, если вы девушка, никогда не надейтесь привязать к себе мужчину, забеременев от него. Мало того, что вы потеряете мужчину, так ещё и можете испортить себе всю оставшуюся жизнь.

----------


## SDS

*Irina*, 
Распечатайте и повестьте на входе в женскую консультацию...
Мужская половина человечества будет благодарна...

----------


## Irina

Я бы с удовольствием, но боюсь неправильно поймут))) Кстати, а почему наверное?))

----------


## Akasey

хз, меня налево пока не тянет. а вот есть друг хороший (не женат), который это практикует очень даже частенько

----------


## ПаранойА

Ну вот почему если секс на первом свидание, то парня чуть ли не хвалят, а девушку считают.. ну как бы сказать, девушкой легкого поведения?

----------


## SDS

потому-что у "парня" - ЯЙЦА, а у "девушки" - ЯЙЦЕКЛЕТКА, природа - ни фига не поделаешь
*ПаранойА*,

----------


## ПаранойА

*SDS*, а подробнее можно?

----------


## SDS

*ПаранойА*, 
только при личной встрече

----------


## vova230

> Ну вот почему если секс на первом свидание, то парня чуть ли не хвалят, а девушку считают.. ну как бы сказать, девушкой легкого поведения?


Потому, что при любом раскладе рожать не парню. Так уж получилось, равноправия на Земле нет. А сказку про мужское и женское равноправие гомосеки придумалиатата

----------


## ПаранойА

*vova230*, ну есть же и контрацепция.

----------


## vova230

Есть, но нравственные стереотипы складывались тысячелетиями, когда такого понятия даже не было, как контрацепция.

----------


## Irina

> Ну вот почему если секс на первом свидание, то парня чуть ли не хвалят, а девушку считают.. ну как бы сказать, девушкой легкого поведения


Вот-вот. Как будто секс позволен только им, а девушки, которые на это соглашаются  сразу попадают в разряд распутниц. С таким же успехом и мужчин в данном случае можно назвать представителем из семейства собачьих мужского пола 

А если серьёзно, то не суди и не судим будешь. А вдруг ты сам попадёшь в такую ситуацию? Что тогда? Не зря говорят - не зарекайся. Это жизнь и в ней всякое бывает.

----------


## гость

куннилингус на первом свидании???? а не рановато ли....облизывать малознакомого, чужого человека??

----------


## dergo2000

Столько " голодных физиологически", что я согласен взять на себя повышенные...обязательства!  !! Обрасчаться лучше в мыло (оно в личке)

----------


## Nezabudka

Ну  вот! Так красиво начали... все такие трепетно-романтичные... на первом свидании ток за ручки держатся, бац... ко второй странице вирт стал больше напоминать реальность

----------


## ivan petrov

Она занимается сексом, поэтому второго свидания может не быть.

----------

